# Do I hafta have a fenced place to have one of these big dogs?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I have been wanting a big ol' LGD for a long time, but my place is not fenced, it's a hole in the woods. Do I HAFTA? Please say I can have an LGD without it...Pretty please...


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes you must fence, especially if you have neighbours. The purpose of the fence is not only to keep the dog in, but also to help keep predators on-foot out. And thus complying with most by-laws of containing one's pets and livestock within ones property limits, avoiding potential traffic accidents, one's dog being killed by neighbours, excessive roaming, etc. 

There's a couple I distantly know of who lives on 1000 acres or so, and even they have premier fencing for their pack.

What kind of critters are you wanting the LGD to guard, if you don't have fencing? Invest in good fencing, acquire your flock, introduce the LGD. Doing things backwards will only cause headaches, IMO.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

We just have a couple of goats and some ducks. And us! The goats are behind electric netting.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

snoozy said:


> We just have a couple of goats and some ducks. And us! The goats are behind electric netting.


The LGDs I know first-hand, including my own, respect electric netting.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

My Pyrs stay behind electric netting and fence. Consider the cost of the dog. Do you really want it running loose to get shot or hit by a car? Start thinking of the dog as livestock, it's a farm investment and you need to keep it controlled.

My Pyrs got out of the fence yesterday when I was moving it. Came back 5 hours later and the female has a face full of porky quills. I got most out but theres still a dozen or so to go. If I have to resort to the vet it'll be another $200.00 plus bill. If I'd been smart enough to tie the dogs beforehand I could have avoided all this, plus the pain to my dog. FENCE YOUR DOG!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Always, always, fence your dogs!!
Pyrs are notorious roamers, if they can see it, it must belong to them. The numbers of good dogs that end up in shelters isn't just because they were more than their owners could handle, alot of them were picked up as "strays" due to the need they have to roam far. They will go miles and miles in a day..
My two are behind welded wire, barbed wire, and hot wire. Extreme fencing anyone?
But it keeps them on their 26 acres, and keeps them out of trouble.:goodjob:


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope you dont need a fence, might not have the dog long if they wander off, go in the road, run deer ect. But there is no rule saying you need a fence.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Sigh. I just love big dogs.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You should fence your area, but that doesn't mean the dog will respect the fence. Our dog did not. A Great Pyr has an ancestory of wandering in large spaces protecting sheep. This is bred into them. I can only tell you about our experience and my research. Our Pyr did not respect fences, she was an escape artist. The only time she learned to respect boundaries was when she got in the neigboring pasture with a mule. I thought that mule would surely kill her before she found the hole in the fence. She never ventured into that pasture again, but she went anywhere else she pleased. I tried border training, electric fences etc. The bottom line was that she decided where her boundaries were. Do not get a LSGD unless you can find a way to control their movements. You are responsible for their actions. We found this out the hard way.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

You may want to check with both your local animal control department and your home owners insurance carrier.

Most all states have leash/containment and dog liability laws on their books now. Also insurance companies often include higher liability charges in your homeowners insurance if you own a specific type of dog and don't have it acceptably leashed, chained or contained.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

You people are no fun. Wah.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I (as one of these people) take the protection of my dogs seriously as do I compliance with the local laws. One who truly loves the LGD breeds will do whatever is needed to take care of them.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I smell a troll.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

DaniR1968 said:


> I smell a troll.


Not me I showered:gaptooth:


----------

